# To all Vermont Riders...



## BackLoafRiver (May 20, 2011)

While reading the latest issue of Dirt Rag tonight, I stumbled upon an article about the trail building in the centrals Greens, specifically the Chandler Ridge-Leicester Hollow Loop Trail.  

There is some info on the VT Mountain Bike Association website: http://www.vmba.org/

Any of you guys check it out?  The magazine was praising it saying they are trying to make it another big destination ride.


----------

